# Orbea vs Bianchi?



## TeamCal (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys,
So this is my first post here, being that I am really new to the road-biking game. My only experience is borrowing my friend's cheap roadie and going on a couple rides along the Norcal hills! I really want to get in the game and am sort of crossed between two bikes that I want to get. Beyond specs, I'm not exactly sure what I want to look for. :[

2008 Orbea Mitis specs are:
Aluminum frame with Carbon Fork, Rear Triangle, and seatpost
Shimano Ultegra 6600 component set
Easton Stem
FSA Compact Wing Pro bars
Shimano Wheelset and BB
Bontrager Cranks
Selle Italia Weight Weenie Saddle
Continental Tires 

Also, the bike has about 3000 miles on it.

The other bike I wanted was the 2005 Bianchi Vigorell. The specs are listed below.

Brakeset	Shimano Ultegra Dual Pivot brakes, Shimano Ultegra STI Dual Control levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Ultegra STI Dual Control
Front Derailleur	Shimano Ultegra Triple, bottom-pull/clamp-on 28.6mm
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Ultegra GS
Crankset	Shimano Ultegra, 30/39/52 teeth
Hubs	Mavic Ksyrium Equipe
Rims	Mavic Ksyrium Equipe

What do you guys think? I appreciate all advice! Thanks for helping out a future rider! :]


----------

